# networkmanager 0.9 and openrc

## Fran

I was having trouble understanding the behavior of networkmanager 0.9, and it seems that now networkmanager (at least in gentoo) modifies /etc/conf.d/net and /etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf directly, instead of storing its own configuration in /etc/NetworkManager/system-connections (for global networks) and ~/.gconf/apps/nm-applet (for user networks). I don't like that change =/ (and I don't understand the dependency of nm-applet on gnome-keyring, since the keyring is no longer used: the wifi passwords are stored clear-text in wpa_supplicant.conf).

I see "<info> NetworkManager is running with OpenRC..." in daemon.log, so maybe we can return to the old behavior. Is this possible?

----------

## ggaaron

I just run into the same problem=(  Were you successful in using per-user connections instead of the system-wide settings?

----------

## poncho

You can disable the ifnet plugin. After this, the connections will be saved in /etc/NetworkManager/system-connections.

/etc/NetworkManager/nm-system-settings.conf

 *Quote:*   

> [ifnet]
> 
> managed=false
> 
> auto_refresh=false

 

Also, this bug may be relevant:

net-misc/networkmanager-0.9.2.0 doesn't saves connection names

----------

## ggaaron

After removing ifnet from plugins list in /etc/NetworkManager/nm-system-settings.conf it started using gnome-keyring again, and it doesn't mess with the wpa_supplicant.conf and /etc/conf.d/net anymore=D  It still creates system wide connections (available to all users) by default for some reason, but I can edit and uncheck this field this time, thanks!

----------

## Fran

Yep, I removed ifnet from plugins some time ago. Zero problems since. Do they even test these things before pushing to ~arch?

----------

## ggaaron

They tried to integrate NM with Gentoo's /etc/conf.d/net for a long time now, so you might say it's working as expected.  I just wish there was some warning in elog or a comment in the NM conf file that things changed.

----------

